# شرح برنامج eliet for fire fighting design للحسابات الهيدروليكيه لانظمه الحريق



## حماده محمد سامى (1 مايو 2010)

اخيرا شرح برنامح الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لانظمه الحريق و مرفق داخل الشرح لينكات للتحميل البرنامج و كذلك مشروع كامل بحسباته و رسوماته 
وسينتم ان شاء الله شرح المثال باستفاضه قريبا


----------



## twister (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكورين على مجهودك :56:


----------



## س عبد الخالق (1 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور .........مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..............جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## السيد احمد (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا فعلا استفدنا منه كتير


----------



## meng_mohammed (2 مايو 2010)

thx


----------



## kareem moh (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكورين على مجهودك


----------



## kareem moh (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## toktok66 (3 مايو 2010)

ممتاز ولكن في رسم المشروع وجدت
فماهو وماو ظيفته؟؟؟؟ landing valve


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (3 مايو 2010)

toktok66 قال:


> ممتاز ولكن في رسم المشروع وجدت





toktok66 قال:


> فماهو وماو ظيفته؟؟؟؟ landing valve





landing valve حنفيه حريق ذات قطر 2.5 بوصه اما ان تكون وصله جافه او وصله رطبه 

فى حاله عمل وصله جافه يتم توصيلها على رايسر لايقل قطره عن 100 مم و عندما تاتى عربيه الحريق يتم توصيلها بها لضخ المياه فى الوصله الجافه 

اما فى حاله عملها كوصله رطبه و توصيلها على المضخه و فى هذه الحاله يتم اضافه على الحسابات الهيدروليكيه 250 جالون /دقيقه و هو احتياج المياه عند هذه النقطه 
و بالنسبه للحسابات فيجب ان توفر ضغط مقداره 100 psi عند الحنفيه و قد يقبل الدفاع المدنى بضغط اقل عند الحنفيه الحريق و يكون 67psi

لا يستخدم المدنيين فى المبنى هذه الوصله و لكن يستخدمها رجال الدفاع المدنى رجل الاطفاء فقط 

من الرسومات ستجد توصيلها و ستجد ايضا الحسابات لها و و قطاع فى التفاصيل يمثلها و يوضحها 
يمكن ان تعتبرها كfire hose reel و لكن احتياج المياه عنده ليس 50 gpm 
ولكن 250 gpm 

من الممكن لك الاطلاع على دوره اعمال اطفاء الحريق فى مواضيعى


----------



## egystorm (3 مايو 2010)

بصراحة مش لاقى رد اقولهولك غير اللة يكرمك انا بدور علية من بدرى جدا الف الف شكر


----------



## tigerman2008 (6 مايو 2010)

many thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jundi (10 مايو 2010)

thank alot


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (12 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 


جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم ونفع بك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (15 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك اخى الكريم ,وربنا يزيك من علمه وفضله الواسع وينعم عليك بموفور الصحة والعافية والعلم المفيد ,ولكن اسمحلى بالمداخلة معكم بالنسبة landing valve حنفيه حريق ذات قطر 2.5 بوصه اما ان تكون وصله جافه او وصله رطبه ,وهو مانسميه بوصلة الشحن حسب العرف التقليدى ,وهى تركب ناحية المدخل العمومى لاستخدام عربة المطافى فى الشحن للدائرة او لشحن الدائرة من مصدر مياة آخر مستمر (عن طريق ماكينة نقالى من حمام سباحة او من البحر ) وتكون وصلة واحدة فقط حسب توصيات الحماية المدنية وNFPA وهى فى الشكل مثل الوصلات الاخرى ولكن يركب بعدها مباشرة بلف عدم الرجوع ومحبس . وانشاء الله يكن لنا عمر ونتابعكم ونستزيد منكم ومن علمكم , حقيقى معرفة الاخيار نعمة من الله , بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم .
نفعنا الله بعلمه.


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندسنا الحبيب
حماده 
لو سمحت يا حبيب ممكن أعرف حاجة 
من المشروع اللي حضرتك رفعته يوجد عدة بلانات ايزومترك
اللي عايز أعرفه 
هو حضرتك عامل الحسابات علي أكثر من مره لأكثر من موضع
بالنسبه الرشاشات و كذلك الخراطيم

أخي الحبيب لو تسمح تقوم بشرح الموضوع أكتر
وده رجاء من أخوك فأنا وغير بحاجة شديدة لهذا العلم


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس حماده حضرتك في الشرح 
الجزء الخاص بالprv المطلوب في الأدوار القريبة للمضخة
هل يقوم بحسابها البرنامج أم تحسب 
ولو كان البرنامج لا يحسبها
فهل تفضلتم علينا ووضحتم مثال لذلك من المشروع الذي تشرف بتصميم حضرتك
بارك الله فيك
وزادك علما بزيادة عطائك و كرمك


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (16 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله ساقوم بشرح البرنامج بالتفصيل و على الامثله 
بس الى تم عمله الحسابات الهيدروليكيه للدو الاخير سواء landing valve and sprinkler system 
و كذلك ايضا بالنسبه الى الدور القبو الاول 

فلننظر معا اولا يجب توفير الضغط و المياه المحتاجه فى المبنى عند اخر نقطه فاذا قمت بتوفيرها فى اخر نقطه و ابعد نقطه فى المبنى تكون و فرتها فى كل المبنى 

قمت بالحسابات كالتالى على ابعد دور landing valve or sprinkler ولكن اخر دور هو light hazard و لذلك قمت بالحسابات مره اخرى على على ال ordinary hazard المتمثله فى الجراجات تحت الارض 
فاذا كانت الشبكه عباره عن رشاشات و خراطيم قد تجد ان احتياج الرشاشات فى الدور الاخير نقول 230 جالون كل دقيقه light hazard والضغط المطلوب مثلا 100psi
و فى الدور الارضى او القبو مثلا تحتاج الرشاشات الى 340 جالون كل دقيقه و الضغط المطلوب هو 60 PSI مثلا فناخذ اكبر ضغط لدينا و اكبر سريان نحن نحتاجه 
و ايضا هذا من طلبات الدفاع المدنى لا بد من توافرها حيث يطلب الحسابات بهذه الصوره most remote area & most demand area \
اى بمعنى اصح من الممكن ان تكون اقصى احتياج للمياه ليس فى الدور الاخير و تجده مثلا فى و سط المبنى او الدور الارضى حسب نوع الخطوره 
ولكن يكون اكبر ضغط لديك فى الدور الاخير دائما ابعد نقطه عن المضخه 
يارب تكون قدرت اوصل ليك الفكره 

وانا سعيد جدا بكلامك مهندس احمد نبيل و بمعرفتك و اتشرف بصداقتك و بمحبتك لى فى الله لو ينفع نتحدث على الايميل و نتناقش دائما فهذا من دواعى سرورى


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (16 مايو 2010)

بالنسبه لى prv فالبرنامج لا يقوم بحسابها و لكن قمت انا بحسابها ستجد ان فى الايزومترك الخاص ب landing valve يحوى نقاط عند كل دور فى المبنى 
و كل نقطه تكون فى التقرير الخارج من البرنامج حيث يوضح حل البرنامج الضغط المطلوب عند كل نقطه فى االرايسر ستجد انه فى اعلى نقطه من الرايسر ستجد مطلوب ضغط 125 psi فهذا الضغط هو المطلوب فى المدخل عند كل دور 
و ستجد بعض النقاط فى المبنى الضغط بها وصل الى اكثر من 175 psi فلابد ان تقوم بعمل محطه لتخفيض الضغط من 175 to 125 PSi و لكن بعد ذلك ستجد ان الضغط قل عن 175 فا انت الان فى المنطقه الامنه للشبكه للحفاظ عليها فلا يستدعى فى هذه الحاله عمل محطه لتخفيض الضغط 

انا مش فاكر بجد انه اصدار قمت برفعه قد تجد 4 حسابات تعطى المضخه المطلوبهdemand mode calculation sheet 

و ستجد 4 حسابات تعطى انت بها المضخه او الضغط للمضخه حسابات العكسيه 
supply mode calculation sheet

من الممكن الاكتفاء ب 4 حسابات الاولى و لكن الحسابات العكسيه صلبت منى من خلال مهندسى الدفاع المدنى فى قطر لذلك قمت بها و يطلبها للتاكد من ان السرعه فى المواسير عند استخدام هذه المضخه لا تزيد عن 32 قدم / ثانيه فاذا ذادت تقوم بزياده اقطار المواسير و لقد قمت بذلك 

المشروع عندى به اصدارين rev-00 & rev-01 و تم اعتماد المشروع بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبه من خلال الدفاع المدنى 

و السلام عليك يا أخى .... اخوك فى الله


----------



## mah_kh65 (17 مايو 2010)

أشكرك من أعماق القلب على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس حماده
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله الخير كله أنا اللي اكون سعيد بمعرفة حضرتك
و أستأذن خضرتك أني أخذ الأميل بتاع حضرتك من الأدارة
------------------------------------------------------
لي سؤال بسيط
هو الترتيب بتاع دخول النقاط داخل البرنامج 
له مبدا معين 
وجزاك الله خيرا
حيث ان مبدا الترتيب مختلف
في نفس الصورة


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس حماده قد أرهقتك
بالأسأله
ممكن حضرتك توضح كيفية أضافة الفتنج حيث ان الفتج وجدت أنها مضافة الي بعض النقاط وغير مضافة في أخري
حيث ان النقطة من 2 الي 4 
ليس مضاف اليها اي فتنج في نفس الرسمه السابقة
ومن 3 الي 4 مضاف اليه l فتنج
معلش خلي بالك طويل يا هندسة


----------



## د حسين (17 مايو 2010)

*انتباه فايروس*

تحية طيبة
عند فك ضغط برنامج الكراك key maker ظهر فايروس tr/agent.165376.d-trojan
ما العمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 مايو 2010)

لن يفرق معاك يا بشمهندس احمد الترتيب للنقاط ففى كا الحالات ستنتقل من نقطه 30 الى 21 و من نقطه 20 الى 21 فنقطه 21 ستنتقل منها الى النقطه 31 اللتى تليها بس ممكن يتاخر البرنامج شويه صغيرين بس للحصول على الناتج بس الافضل مش تعمل اللى انا عامله  

و يا باشا انا بالى طويل جدا لا تقلق
كل الفكره فى ادخال الفيتنج هو الرسم الايزومتريك و كمان تخيلك لها اه من نقطه 3الى 3 المفروض لا يوجد فيتنج دى ممكن غلطه من عندى 
بس حتى فى الحسابات اليدويه اللى موجوده فى NFPA فيه حاجات بيتم اهمالها مثل الولد riser nipple الذى يغذى الرشاش من الماسوره الرئيسيه فالرشاش لا يتم السحب من نفس مستوى الماتسوره الرئيسيه و لكن بولد او riser nipple و ستجد ايضا انى قد اهملت ال reduction فى تغير قطر الماسوره 

اللى متعرف عليه البرنامج من فيتنج كالتالى elbow 45
F>>>>>elbow 45
E>>>>>>>>>>>> elbow 90
L >>>>>>>>>>>>>long turn elbow
C>>>>>>>>>>>>>check valve 
G >>>>>>>>>> gate valve
T>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> tee or cross
B >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> butterfly valve

الفيتنج مهمه بس فى الاخر هتلاقى ان الفقد الكلى عنها لا يتعدى 1PSi لكل فيتنج و ستجد ان المضخه بتكون اكبر من الضغط اللى انت محتاجه فى الشبكه لتكون انت فى ال save side


----------



## toktok66 (17 مايو 2010)

في احد مواضيعك اخي الكريم دوره متكامله عن نظام الاسبرنكلز ولكن بها مثال
ابتداءا من الطوه 7 يكون الحل خطأ لان
Kpipe=16.95
ولكن انت وضعتها 19.95
هل انا فاهم الموضوع غلط ام ان الغلط في الكتابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا لحسن تعاونك


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## السيد خميس (22 مايو 2010)

زادك الله من فضله......................ممكن حد يفدنى انا شغال فى المقاولات واعايز اشتغل فى التصميم وشكرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (22 مايو 2010)

والله ما ادرى يا اخى ممكن ان يكون خطا فى الكتابه بس المهم هو وصول المعلومه لك و شكرا لك على الملاحظه ....
ان كان خطا فهو غير مقصود و جل من لا يسهو


----------



## shaimaamohamed (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا اوى انت مواضيعك تحفة وجامدة اوى .


----------



## محمد يس (27 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (27 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## msaid999 (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2010)

ibrahimtawfick قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك اخى الكريم ,وربنا يزيك من علمه وفضله الواسع وينعم عليك بموفور الصحة والعافية والعلم المفيد ,ولكن اسمحلى بالمداخلة معكم بالنسبة landing valve حنفيه حريق ذات قطر 2.5 بوصه اما ان تكون وصله جافه او وصله رطبه ,وهو مانسميه بوصلة الشحن حسب العرف التقليدى ,وهى تركب ناحية المدخل العمومى لاستخدام عربة المطافى فى الشحن للدائرة او لشحن الدائرة من مصدر مياة آخر مستمر (عن طريق ماكينة نقالى من حمام سباحة او من البحر ) وتكون وصلة واحدة فقط حسب توصيات الحماية المدنية وNFPA وهى فى الشكل مثل الوصلات الاخرى ولكن يركب بعدها مباشرة بلف عدم الرجوع ومحبس . وانشاء الله يكن لنا عمر ونتابعكم ونستزيد منكم ومن علمكم , حقيقى معرفة الاخيار نعمة من الله , بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم .
> نفعنا الله بعلمه.


 شكرا م حمادة
لكن اظن نسيت ترد على اخونا مهندس ابراهيم توفيق
حبيبنا مهندس ابراهيم توفيق أظنك تتكلم عن وصلة الدفاع المدني / أو FDC fire department connection/أوseiamese connection


----------



## masafi5 (16 يونيو 2010)

في هذا الشرح في الماسورة من 18 الي 19 
الخانة المكتوب فيها NS prk gpm flow 750 
بالتحديد عند النقطة 17 لية 750 من وين جت 
ارجوك توضح دي من وين 
الف شكر


----------



## محب الخير (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (19 يونيو 2010)

عند النقطه 17 هناك خط منفصل قبل ال zone control valve هذا الخط ستجد عليه عدد 2 fire hydrent ابعد فير هيدرنت fire hydrent تحتاج الى 500 جالون ظ دقيقه و ضغط 50 psi و كل فير هيدرنت fire hydrent بعد ذلك ستاجد 250 جالون / دقيقه 
فستجد 750 مقسمه الى جزئين 500 للفير هيدرنت الاولى و 250 للفير هيدرنت الثانيه 
ان شاء الله تكون وضحت 
من الممكن ات تضيف فى اى نقطه اى كميه ثابته من المياه حسب رسمك للمشروع فاذا كان عندك رشاشات و كبائن تضيق عند نقطه الكبينه 50 gpm او 100gpm 
واذا كان لديك landing va;ve عند اى نقطه نضيف له 250 جالون بشرط ان يكون واصل على المضخه


----------



## masafi5 (19 يونيو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]اخي الكريم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 – ماذا تقصد بواصل علي المضخة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- لوعندنا شبكة مكونة من كباين فقط هل يتم الرمز للكابينة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]k – factor [/FONT][FONT=&quot] او يتم الرمز للكابينة من خلال كمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]flow [/FONT][FONT=&quot] اللي بنحطها في خانة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]N SPRK FLOW [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]N SPRK FLOW [/FONT][FONT=&quot]انا فهمت من كلامك انها تستخدم فقط في حالة وجود كباين موجودة بشبكة الرشاشات او هيدرنت موجودة في شبكة الرشاشات ولا ايش [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك تعلمنا منك الكثير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك [/FONT]​​


----------



## ضياء عربى (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## UOF76 (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد الضويحى (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MohsenKmal (21 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## midofm (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (23 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خيراً ورزقنا واياكم بالاخلاص وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## aaefma (4 يوليو 2010)

al salamoo 3alekoo 

i have a question about hose reel in combined system of hoses and sprinkler at the same riser . how can i size the pipe that carry the both like if it goes through corridors ??? and where i could find this in NFPA??? .... wait ur answer ..... thank u


----------



## محمدكريم (14 يوليو 2010)

بجد مواضيعك جيدة جدا وانا كنت ببحث عنها جزاك الله خيرا ونأمل بالمزيد


----------



## aaefma (18 يوليو 2010)

al salamo 3alekoo 
* i have a question about hose reel in combined system of hoses and sprinkler at the same riser . how can i size the pipe that carry the both like if it goes through corridors ??? and where i could find this in NFPA??? .... if some one could answer me plz 

*


----------



## aaefma (18 يوليو 2010)

if some one can help plz .......wait ur answers


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (18 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (1 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس حماده..جزاك الله كل الخير

ولكني عندي سؤال قد يكون خارج الموضوع (اقصد الاليت) ولكنه في صميم الـ fire fighting sprinkler system design

طبقا للكود فان المساحه التي يغطيها كل ريسر المفروض ان لا تتعدي 4831 متر مربع....تمام؟

انا شفت في مشاريع قديمه ان في ريسر واحد مغذي مساحه اكبر من كده بس حاطط اتنين
zone control valve علي نفس الريسر

فهل هذا صحيح؟

وان كان هذا خطأ...فهل من الممكن وضع اتنين ZCV علي نفس الريسر ...ومتي نلجأ لهذا؟؟

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اخي حماده وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين*


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## الهمكي (7 أغسطس 2010)

أكرمك الله و جزاك كل خير


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاد جاد (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## mak_mak285 (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
ولكن عندي استفسار لو تسمح
ذكرت خلال الشرح أن ال minimum residual pressure للرشاش 7psi
وطبقا للجدول 11.2.2.1 من nfpa13 -2007 فإن ال minimum residual pressure هو 20psi لل ordinary hazard 
وأن ال 7psi هي minimum operating pressure
طبقا ل 22.4.4.10.1
فأرجو الإفاده ان كانت 7 أو 20
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## fox5 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (28 سبتمبر 2010)

م/حمادة
جزالك اللة خيرا
عندى استفسار عن البرنامج كيف اقوم بحفظ مشروع بعد انهاءة على هيئة ملفا بصيغة pdf
شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nonos56 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع وأرجو أن نستقبل مواضيع أخرى بنفس هذا المستوى .


----------



## hossam83 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## creative eng (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## م. بشار علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع يافنان ,بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمين حسن (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشككوووووووووووور


----------



## الشرنوبي المصري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز يا هندسة ممتااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## emhdisam (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس حمادة توجد بعض الاسئلة المهمة لم تتم الاجابة عليها يرجى الاجابة لتعم الفائدة حيث انها فعلا في صميم التصميم مثل الكومبيند سيستم كيفية حساباه في حال وجود فوهات و رشاشات معا


----------



## midonagi (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ......... مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## م/حامد سيف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام محمد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو ايديك 
شي حلو كتير


----------



## mabdelaal85 (11 يناير 2011)

بجد مجهود رائع ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير ان شاء الله و ياريت تستمر فى افادتنا


----------



## hamidymom (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخي المهندس

نفع الله بعلمك


----------



## amrabdrabou (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف زيدان (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## housam al-taleb (23 فبراير 2011)

*أخي في الله*

أخي في الله
من قراءتي لمواضيعك أحببت أن أشكرك و أن أدعو لك و لا أملك أكثر من ( جزاك الله كل خير)
على فكرة أنا في قطر أيضا


----------



## eng a.mamdouh (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## وزوز (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وان شاء الله يييييييكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 أبريل 2011)

*بالنسبه لى prv فالبرنامج لا يقوم بحسابها و لكن قمت انا بحسابها ستجد ان فى الايزومترك الخاص ب landing valve يحوى نقاط عند كل دور فى المبنى 
و كل نقطه تكون فى التقرير الخارج من البرنامج حيث يوضح حل البرنامج الضغط المطلوب عند كل نقطه فى االرايسر ستجد انه فى اعلى نقطه من الرايسر ستجد مطلوب ضغط 125 psi فهذا الضغط هو المطلوب فى المدخل عند كل دور 
و ستجد بعض النقاط فى المبنى الضغط بها وصل الى اكثر من 175 psi فلابد ان تقوم بعمل محطه لتخفيض الضغط من 175 to 125 PSi و لكن بعد ذلك ستجد ان الضغط قل عن 175 فا انت الان فى المنطقه الامنه للشبكه للحفاظ عليها فلا يستدعى فى هذه الحاله عمل محطه لتخفيض الضغط 

انا مش فاكر بجد انه اصدار قمت برفعه قد تجد 4 حسابات تعطى المضخه المطلوبهdemand mode calculation sheet 

و ستجد 4 حسابات تعطى انت بها المضخه او الضغط للمضخه حسابات العكسيه 
supply mode calculation sheet

من الممكن الاكتفاء ب 4 حسابات الاولى و لكن الحسابات العكسيه صلبت منى من خلال مهندسى الدفاع المدنى فى قطر لذلك قمت بها و يطلبها للتاكد من ان السرعه فى المواسير عند استخدام هذه المضخه لا تزيد عن 32 قدم / ثانيه فاذا ذادت تقوم بزياده اقطار المواسير و لقد قمت بذلك 

المشروع عندى به اصدارين rev-00 & rev-01 و تم اعتماد المشروع بعد عمل التعديلات المطلوبه من خلال الدفاع المدنى 

و السلام عليك يا أخى .... اخوك فى الله*​








 

 جزاك الله خيرا
abdelsalamn


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mzghoul (3 مايو 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## Sultan Amir (7 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود
شكرا على المجهود​*​


----------



## noreldin2000 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
انا في قطر الامن واعمل في مجال مكافحة الحريق


----------



## رجل الصناعة (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سلام العالم (26 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه





والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## bahaa elashram (30 يونيو 2011)

is this caulcation for one riser ??
thanks alot.


----------



## bahaa elashram (30 يونيو 2011)

و لو عندي البرنامج 10 مواسير اقدر احول الي 1000 ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## noreldin2000 (6 يوليو 2011)

مقتيس ونرجو الاجابة للافادة وجزاك الله خيرا

*[FONT=&quot]اخي الكريم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 – ماذا تقصد بواصل علي المضخة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2- لوعندنا شبكة مكونة من كباين فقط هل يتم الرمز للكابينة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]k – factor [/FONT][FONT=&quot]او يتم الرمز للكابينة من خلال كمية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]flow [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللي بنحطها في خانة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]N SPRK FLOW [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]N SPRK FLOW [/FONT][FONT=&quot]انا فهمت من كلامك انها تستخدم فقط في حالة وجود كباين موجودة بشبكة الرشاشات او هيدرنت موجودة في شبكة الرشاشات ولا ايش [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ولك جزيل الشكر وربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك تعلمنا منك الكثير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك [/FONT]​*


----------



## عمار حلالي (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع والمييز .....ممكن تشرح elite الخاص بالتكييف ؟؟او لو في مكان مشروح فيه تدلنا عليه ......وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الهاشمية (8 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك صديقي .. مجهود جبار , وشرح مفيد جدا جد ا جدا ..
لكن في شرح system Data و وفي شرح •	In hose stream allow تكلمت عن دورة سابقة عن اعمال الحريق , اتمنى ان تعطيني وصلة موضوع الدورة , لأني لم اجدها في سلسلة مواضيعك , او بالاحرى لم اتمكن من البحث عنها ...
ولك جزيل الشكر صديقي ...


----------



## خالد كنان (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م/محمدحماد (11 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## elswany (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## محمود يوسف عقل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا شرح وافي وواضح ومفيد بارك الله فيك يارب


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ياسر العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Nidal (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير للمجهود الرائع


----------



## م م محمد (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... أسأل الله عز و جل أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

gooooooood goooooood


----------



## crazycondor (18 يناير 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## العقرب الأحمر (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ويارب يجعله ي ميزان حسناتك ويباركلك ويرزقك رزقا حلالاً طيباً كثيراً مباركاً فيه


----------



## حماد حسين (23 يناير 2012)

الرجاء التكرم برفع برنامج elite لتحميله مشكور


----------



## العرمابي (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
شرح مفيد جدا
ولكن اتمنى لو هناك احد يمكن يوفر برنامج يحسب شبكات غاز fm200


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (9 فبراير 2012)

elite softwaer


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (19 فبراير 2012)

fire hose reel calculation by eliet sofware


----------



## Methanex Engineer (19 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## د/عادل حسين (23 مارس 2012)

الأخ*حماده محمد سامى
جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً ونفع بك المسلمين*


----------



## ali&anas (29 مارس 2012)

مع ألف شكر ---حبذا لو تضع الرابط لأن الرابط الموجود على الشرح لم يفتح مع التحية


----------



## drmady (29 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وزادك علما


----------



## ابن الضاد (31 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر الباشمهندش حمادة ....ياريت كده ياهندسة لو تطرقت لنفس البرنامج بس لحساب الكولنق لود hvac وخاصة فى الاير هندلنق.... بالنسبه للمبانى السكنية كم عدد الساعات المفروض يكون عليها (الاوبريشن اور) هل يكون 24 ساعة....و هندعيلك انشاءالله 
ونرجو من كل المهندسين اللعندهم خبرة فى البرنامج ده يمدونا بالمفيد وتكونو مشكورين



الهم اغفر لنا ولهم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أبريل 2012)

عناية الأخ الزميل المهندس الاستاذ حمادة محمد سامي 
افتقدناك و نتمني ان تعاود 
تلاميذك في انتظارك و انا واحد منهم 
لعلكم بخير 
نسأل الله لكم و لنا و للمسلمين العفو و العافية و النجاة من النار


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد51111 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## حمودعبود (19 يونيو 2012)

_بارك الله فيك يا أخي ونفعك بما قدمته من علم للناس يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم_


----------



## elbarkyeng (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزكم الله خير مجهد كبير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اللورد العربي 1990 (25 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية بس يا مهندس لو في عندك برنامج hass للحسابات الهيدروليكية للحريق محتاجه كثيرا ولكم كل الشكر
hydraulic analyzer sprinkler system


----------



## muzzfar (25 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمه


----------



## ENG.M7MDZYOUD (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelrahim (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ حماده وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## eng.moohamed (8 أغسطس 2012)

ياهندسة ياريت تكمل نحن فى الانتظار وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد بن عبدالعظيم (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akwooo (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engmora7 (11 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اعرف احمله ازاى انا مش عارف احمل؟


----------



## amr 5airy (12 أغسطس 2012)

رااااااااااائع


----------



## العطيتط (23 أغسطس 2012)

اولا ربنا يبارك فيك 
ثانيا انا عندى مشروع قائم عبارة عن دور ارضى محلات ومزانيين ودور اول مكاتب ومطلوب منى اعمل fire ودا اول مشروع بالنسبة لى ومش عارف ابدء ازاى فياريت لو حضرتك تقولى نصيحك اعمل ايه وربنا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## بلال جهاد (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ali&anas (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم :ما هو alarm going في الـzone controle


----------



## Ahmad 27 (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكككور جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 يونيو 2013)

مهندس حمادة سامى وحشتنا كتير


----------



## elomda_5 (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

thank you


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (29 أغسطس 2013)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## technologist (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك صدقة جارية علم ينتفع به


----------



## sharaf911 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعيبس (6 فبراير 2014)

مهم للغاية


----------



## shadishady (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا .... ومشكور على مجهودك​


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (1 مارس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## hayderjasim (18 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazim56 (18 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 مارس 2014)

موضوع قيم


----------



## سما الاسلام (29 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## محمد بيان (25 يونيو 2014)

thanks


----------



## sharaf911 (30 أغسطس 2014)

بامانة ربنا يكرمكم 

فعلا والله تستهلوا من كل الي بيتعلموا من المنتدي ده دعوة بظهر الغيب


----------



## midonagi (6 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sharaf911 (18 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## احمدهارون (19 يناير 2015)

thanks sooo much


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد عن (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد البدري1 (20 أبريل 2015)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## jehad_15568 (20 أبريل 2015)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## ibrahimabdalla (19 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير 
في ميزان حسناتكم يارب وفقنا الله وياكم


----------



## ميسر عمر (2 يناير 2016)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------

